# Sapo adsl



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am with sapo adsl and have suspended my account, because I am now spending 6 months a year in the UK. How can I connect for 6 on 6 off at a cheap rate?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can't I don't think, unless Sapo are prepared to allow you to turn a/c on and off, all telephone, mobile, internet a/cs have minimum contract periods so you have to try each one and see if any do or would offer 6 on and 6 off.

Have you a neighbour who would allow you access for 6 months you are here or a lot of Junta's have local wireless networks might be an option?


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

You could try mobile broadband and not have a contract. PAYG The cost of a dongle and depending on your usage about 10 euro a month.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It used to be possible to suspend you Sapo/PT account for 3 months. Dont know if that is still possible.


----------

